# [SOLVED] Problem nach emerge --sync (

## Viperb0y

Hallo,

seit gestern glaube habe ich ein Problem mit meinem "emerge -pvuDN world"

```
nexus ~ # emerge -pvuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/cairo-1.4.6[svg]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1 (Change USE: +svg)

(dependency required by "net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.3.8" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])
```

Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Hier noch meine make.conf

```
nexus ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LINGUAS="de"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

USE="-kde -gnome -emacs -gtk -qt -qt3 -qt4 -perl utf8 sasl nls unicode hardened java bzip2 mpm-worker zip bcmath mysql calendar threads cgi fastcgi php idn ftp javascript jpeg tiff png xml gd curl vhosts ctype rrdtool simplexml pcntl aalib encode vim-syntax tokenizer json"
```

Danke für eure Hilfe.Last edited by Viperb0y on Sun Aug 02, 2009 4:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Viperb0y,

also eigentlich steht schon alles da was du machen musst:

```
One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1 (Change USE: +svg)
```

Also musst du das Paket x11-libs/cairo mit dem Useflag svg neu bauen. 

Um das zu erledigen gibts verschiedene Möglichkeiten:

1. Du schreibst svg in die Useflagspalte deiner make.conf, dann hast du das aber Systemweit gesetzt.

2. du machst einen eintrag in  /etc/portage/package.use. Hier kannst du halt spezifische Useflags einstellen die NUR das entsprechende Paket betreffen sollen. Einfach zuerst das Paket in eine Zeile schreiben, gefolgt von einer Leertaste und die useflags dahinter (bei mehreren mit einer leertaste getrennt) aufzählen. Wenn die Datei noch nicht existiert, kannst du sie einfach erstellen. Folgender Befehl fügt eine Zeile an das Ende der Datei an. Der zweite befehl baut das eine Paket neu und berücksichtigt die neu gesetzten Useflags.

```
# echo "x11-libs/cairo svg" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge -N x11-libs/cairo
```

Grüße

----------

## schachti

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # echo "x11-libs/cairo svg" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> ...

 

Die Option --oneshot ist hier sicher sinnvoller als --newuse, da mit ihr das world file nicht unnötig zugemüllt wird.

----------

## Viperb0y

Hallo,

aber warum benötige ich plötlich cairo? Habe es aktuell nicht auf dem System installiert? Und SVG will ich auch nirgendswo nutzen :-/. Weiß jemand den grund dafür :-/?

EDIT: Okay hab es, rrdtool ist in 1.30 auf cairo umgestiegen.

----------

## mv

 *Viperb0y wrote:*   

> aber warum benötige ich plötlich cairo?

 

Steht doch in der emerge-Meldung: rrdtools will es.

----------

## lo-jay

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # echo "x11-libs/cairo svg" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> # emerge -N x11-libs/cairo
> ...

 

hab' ich brave gemacht, bekomme aber immer noch :

```
# emerge -av --update --deep world

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8[-svg]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8 (Change USE: -svg)

(dependency required by "dev-python/pycairo-1.8.8" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-python/pygtk-2.16.0-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "rox-base/rox-lib-2.0.6" [installed])

(dependency required by "rox-extra/videothumbnail-0.1.14" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

wieso?

```
 # emerge -av x11-libs/cairo

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8  USE="X opengl svg -cleartype -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -xcb" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## Finswimmer

- x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8 (Change USE: -svg) 

sagt doch alles. Du musst cairo mit -svg neu kompilieren.

Tobi

----------

## lo-jay

getan, jetzt aber dies hier???

```

# emerge -av --update --deep world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/cairo-1.7.6[svg,X]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8 (Change USE: +svg)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/pango-1.24.5" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

----------

## Max Steel

 *lo-jay wrote:*   

> getan, jetzt aber dies hier???
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge -av --update --deep world
> ...

 

Steht auch da  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> - x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8 (Change USE: +svg)
> ```
> ...

 

Auf Deutsch, bau cairo mit dem svg USE-Flag und dieses Problem ist beseitigt (Platz für die nächsten ^^)

Edith:

ohje...

Da beißt sich was.

Edith die 2.:

Also ich hab pango (1.24.2) nur mit dem X Flag und cairo (1.8.8 ) mit svg. pycairo ist ohne (1.8.2)

Nimm mal pango aus der worldfile raus. Ich vermute hier den verursacher, bei dir.

Edith die 3.:

Wenn du pycairo mit dem svg installierst dürfte alles klar gehen.

pango braucht svg und pycairo möchte es so wies bei sich selber gesetzt ist (auf Version 1.8.8 )

----------

## lo-jay

sorry, aber was jetzt?

hier ein kleiner use-flag überblick;-) :

```
# equery uses x11-libs/pango

 * Searching for x11-libs/pango ...

[ Legend : U - flag is set in make.conf       ]

[        : I - package is installed with flag ]

[ Colors : set, unset                         ]

 * Found these USE flags for x11-libs/pango-1.24.5:

 U I

 + + X     : Adds support for X11

 - - debug : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see

             http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - doc   : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)
```

```
 # equery uses pycairo

 * Searching for pycairo ...

[ Legend : U - flag is set in make.conf       ]

[        : I - package is installed with flag ]

[ Colors : set, unset                         ]

 * Found these USE flags for dev-python/pycairo-1.8.8:

 U I

 - - doc      : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - examples : Install examples, usually source code

```

```
# equery uses cairo

 * Searching for cairo ...

[ Legend : U - flag is set in make.conf       ]

[        : I - package is installed with flag ]

[ Colors : set, unset                         ]

 * Found these USE flags for x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8:

 U I

 + + X         : Adds support for X11

 - - cleartype : Add ClearType-style behavior for sub-pixel hinting. Patch taken from Arch Linux

 - - debug     : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see

                 http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - directfb  : Adds support for DirectFB layer (library for FB devices)

 - - doc       : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - glitz     : Build with glitz support, which replaces some software render operations with Mesa OpenGL operations

 + + opengl    : When used along with USE=glitz, enables glitz-glx usage. Requires hardware OpenGL support

 - - svg       : Adds support for SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics)

 - - xcb       : Support the X C-language Binding, a replacement for Xlib

```

----------

